# Jumping into the car



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Mr. Juneau has never been overly enthusiastic about getting into the car. He does not show signs of being sick to his stomach and once in is quiet and often lays down. As he has grown, however, it is more difficult for me to lift him into the back of the car. (we have an SUV) Over the holiday's we have been really working with him on jumping into the back. I would say that he jumps in about 20% of the time. Trying to help him be successful, we even take a running start.

The words of Kikopup keep coming up - as far as if the dog is not successful, go back a step. We are kinda at a loss as to how to break it down any further - as we are stuck between his two front paws being on the bumper and his hind end making it the rest of the way. 

No food (real meat or cheese) seems tempting enough. Keeping his favorite squeaky toy - just out of reach, seems mean on our part and does not seem to be bringing us closer. 

The SUV we do have is rather tall - but all of the other poodles and doggie friends Mr. Juneau has seem to pop right on up. 

Any thoughts on how to help motivate him to jump on it - or how we should break it down - into a smaller steps that will get us closer to him getting into the back?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

How old is he? how athletic is he? Grace jumps up into my 13.5 Ton Hino Truck. 6ft.
She is 22 months and FIT. If he has pain problems he will not jump up. A dog will never think of you as mean. Crazy yes, difficult yes but not mean. Have him "HUNGRY" Put delicious food where he can get it without jumping in the doorway. Do this often. Later place the food further and further inside. Walk away let him do it without your presence. Dont have it "out of reach" at first. Time and plenty of it will help, as will a lot of patience.
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'd try a ramp or some steps and see if that will help him to overcome his reluctance. i had a medium size dog and no suv, but the bottom line is that he never loved the car. i think the motion and vibration bothered him. nonetheless, he would get in even though he didn't really like it. a friend of mine said that that was remarkable. now years later i realize that dogs do many things they find truly unpleasant just because we ask them to. in my dog's case, the alternative was to be left at home by himself. kind of a choice between two evils.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The lesser of the two evils?
"now years later i realize that dogs do many things they find truly unpleasant just because we ask them to" How true!
Eric


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

patk said:


> i'd try a ramp or some steps and see if that will help him to overcome his reluctance. i had a medium size dog and no suv, but the bottom line is that he never loved the car. i think the motion and vibration bothered him. nonetheless, he would get in even though he didn't really like it. a friend of mine said that that was remarkable. now years later i realize that dogs do many things they find truly unpleasant just because we ask them to. in my dog's case, the alternative was to be left at home by himself. kind of a choice between two evils.


Thank you for the suggestions! I forgot to mention that I had been using a step stool. I actually stopped as I thought that he was becoming confused. I believe he thought that he was doing everything we wanted him to by stepping up on the stool. Which at first WAS what we wanted. Then as we progressed with the next step - two paws on the bumper and hind feet on the step stool - he seemed uncomfortable (as in unsure) of stepping up.... 

I'm going to keep trying with all of these tips - maybe a ramp..... Oh and by the way he is almost a year - 11 months. He is not all that big - 25 inches at the shoulder and about 55 lbs. 

Thank you again,
LCS


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

He sounds fit! If you don't think so take him to the vet. Back pain, leg pain, knee pain. Tell me about it I'm getting old and not too gracefully.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has never jumped into the car - not a problem with a toy dog, of course! She would never jump when we tried agility, either, although she was happy to leap onto laps, chairs, sofas and beds. Looking back I think she always had a slight spinal problem that meant certain movements hurt, and I wish I had listened to what she was telling me from the start instead of trying to motivate her to do something she clearly did not want to do. I would try a ramp - it's a very useful life skill for all dogs, after all, if they are ever unable to jump through age or injury.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am a big believer in dogs learning to use steps from the beginning, basically because I cannot lift a 50 lb dog. So I teach my dogs as puppies to climb onto a chair to get onto the grooming table. I also used a folding chair with a fabric seat to get them into the suv. I found the step they use has to be wide enough and have a nonslip surface for them to be feel comfortable making this step.

If you feel your dog is healthy, I would train him to use the step inside. Treat it like an agility exercise. After he learns to use the step to get on and off furniture, use it for the car.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When I saw Sophy does not jump, Bella or Cayenne do not jump. I ask the vet why Bella sill not jump at all, he said her legs where long and could be weak knees. She never leaves the floor unless you pick her up, she stands on her back legs, but dies not jump.

Cayenne, is to small, she stands and jumps up and down on her back legs, and I want to stop that because of the hips.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm having the same problem, so I'm going to follow this thread too.

Yuki STILL wont jump into the car either. He doesn't have any pain, he just simply wont do it. He will put his front legs on the seat and have you lift his hind end up. Sometimes if he is eager enough he will try to scramble his back legs up himself. I think he just doesn't know how to jump into the car...but putting his feet up on the seat is a huge accomplishment for him because he was once terrified of cars (even walking past them on the street he would put on the breaks and refuse to keep walking or start running around me like a maniac out of fear). So I have taken it because its easier to lift half a dog than the whole dog lol. But it'd be nice not to have to lift him at all.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Michelle said:


> I'm having the same problem, so I'm going to follow this thread too.
> 
> Yuki STILL wont jump into the car either. He doesn't have any pain, he just simply wont do it. He will put his front legs on the seat and have you lift his hind end up. Sometimes if he is eager enough he will try to scramble his back legs up himself. I think he just doesn't know how to jump into the car...but putting his feet up on the seat is a huge accomplishment for him because he was once terrified of cars (even walking past them on the street he would put on the breaks and refuse to keep walking or start running around me like a maniac out of fear). So I have taken it because its easier to lift half a dog than the whole dog lol. But it'd be nice not to have to lift him at all.


YES! Lifting 30 lbs (ie. about half of Juneau) is better than an entire poodle. So that is the conundrum. Up until recently I have been lavishing him with praise/snacks when he put his two paws up. Lately, I have been just being silent with no snacks when he is in that position. I'm hoping that he will realize that what he is doing is 'fine' but not what I'm hoping for. 

I've also been changing my cue. So when we are out walking and I want him to put his paws up on something, I don't use 'Up" any more - I say "Paws". As I think I have inadvertently taught him that 'Up" means put your paws up. 

So any advice here - should I keep 'Up' to mean two front paws vs. changing mid stream? Or can I change what I have named something with out too much of a worry for confusion. I guess I could use 'Car' as the cue instead of 'Up'. Did any of that make sense? :confused2:

LCS


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

This thread is really interesting to me. I haven't even tried to encourage Dulcie to jump up into the car hatch area because I thought that it wasn't advisable when puppies are still growing. I think I read somewhere not to allow them to jump any higher than their own ankle or knee height? This is impossible at the dog park, where she jumps over a low wall about 1-2 feet high along with all the other dogs. However, to jump into the back of the car would be a height of at least three feet. Is it OK to let her start doing that at just over 8 months? I think she would do it willingly. At present, I lift her in and out of the car, which she accepts without a fuss.


----------



## Charlygrl2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Merlin just turned 1 and he's almost 30 inches tall but he still will not jump into the back of my SUV, he will put his feet up on the back seat and I have to pick his butt up and put him in.
Its just been the last couple months that he would jump out. Before he would wrap his arms around my neck and I had to pick him up like a baby, my friends and neighbors lthought it was hysterical and were always laughing at me. 
I think he's afraid of heights, he's not real fond of going up and down stairs either. He loves to go bye-bye once he's in the truck he loves it. Trick his big bother who is 5 inches small and 10 years older jumps in and out no problem, but trick is always been a jumper he loves to jump and catch the ball Merlin on the other hand has no interest in jumping whatsoever.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Why NOT teach them to use steps?*

One of the reasons that I am looking for an mpoo is because I want a smaller dog that I CAN pick up if really necessary. My 50 lb PWD is 13 yo and having rear legs problems. Even if I _had _taught her to jump into my car, as so many of you want to teach your dogs, she physically could not do so now. I would also be unable to lift her front legs up first and then her rear because her back legs will not take the weight of that procedure. So teaching her to jump into a car when she was younger and more agile would not have helped her now. 

If I had not taught her to use steps, I would be unable to get her to the vet or take her for a ride in the car. She would be unable to get onto any of my furniture if she had not learned to use steps. So I keep wondering what all of you spoo people do when your dogs get too old or ill to climb onto furniture and get into cars if you don't use ramps or steps. Are you all so strong you will be able pick up your dogs when the time comes?

PS - When I had my mpoo Merlin 15 years ago, we lived in a one-story house and I never thought about teaching him to use steps. Then when we went anywhere there were steps, he would go up them but refused to go down. He would always try to jump from the top step to the ground. I tried food and everything to get him to step down but he would not. I think his odd behavior got me more oriented to teaching steps when the dogs were younger. Now we live in a house with steps going to the basement and going to a second floor. So my dogs do get use to going up and down, but I still further teach them to use ramps and steps when young.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

nifty said:


> This thread is really interesting to me. I haven't even tried to encourage Dulcie to jump up into the car hatch area because I thought that it wasn't advisable when puppies are still growing. I think I read somewhere not to allow them to jump any higher than their own ankle or knee height? This is impossible at the dog park, where she jumps over a low wall about 1-2 feet high along with all the other dogs. However, to jump into the back of the car would be a height of at least three feet. Is it OK to let her start doing that at just over 8 months? I think she would do it willingly. At present, I lift her in and out of the car, which she accepts without a fuss.


This is a very good question. I was under the impression that jumping up was ok - that the greater concern was jumping down from heights. Or to put it another way that the 'landing'/'impact' was what to be most concerned about. 

I hope others weigh in - as I'd like to ensure my thought process is safe for Juneau. 

Juneau is also an Avalon poodle.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Charlygrl2 said:


> Merlin just turned 1 and he's almost 30 inches tall but he still will not jump into the back of my SUV, he will put his feet up on the back seat and I have to pick his butt up and put him in.
> Its just been the last couple months that he would jump out. Before he would wrap his arms around my neck and I had to pick him up like a baby, my friends and neighbors lthought it was hysterical and were always laughing at me.
> I think he's afraid of heights, he's not real fond of going up and down stairs either. He loves to go bye-bye once he's in the truck he loves it. Trick his big bother who is 5 inches small and 10 years older jumps in and out no problem, but trick is always been a jumper he loves to jump and catch the ball Merlin on the other hand has no interest in jumping whatsoever.


30'' tall! That is a tall guy!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> One of the reasons that I am looking for an mpoo is because I want a smaller dog that I CAN pick up if really necessary. My 50 lb PWD is 13 yo and having rear legs problems. Even if I _had _taught her to jump into my car, as so many of you want to teach your dogs, she physically could not do so now. I would also be unable to lift her front legs up first and then her rear because her back legs will not take the weight of that procedure. So teaching her to jump into a car when she was younger and more agile would not have helped her now.
> 
> If I had not taught her to use steps, I would be unable to get her to the vet or take her for a ride in the car. She would be unable to get onto any of my furniture if she had not learned to use steps. So I keep wondering what all of you spoo people do when your dogs get too old or ill to climb onto furniture and get into cars if you don't use ramps or steps. Are you all so strong you will be able pick up your dogs when the time comes?
> 
> PS - When I had my mpoo Merlin 15 years ago, we lived in a one-story house and I never thought about teaching him to use steps. Then when we went anywhere there were steps, he would go up them but refused to go down. He would always try to jump from the top step to the ground. I tried food and everything to get him to step down but he would not. I think his odd behavior got me more oriented to teaching steps when the dogs were younger. Now we live in a house with steps going to the basement and going to a second floor. So my dogs do get use to going up and down, but I still further teach them to use ramps and steps when young.


I couldn't agree more. Using steps is a life skill. Normally I pride myself with thinking ahead (ie. we taught him to ride in a dog trailer as a very young puppy - anticipating that there will come a time when we will need to use it when he is elderly). And I do have a stool that get's him part way.

I will admit that my hope to have him jump in was to make things easier for myself (shameful on my part). I have not really found a stair system that works well with the height of my vehicle/is easy to carry around and leaves room for him in the back of the car. If I were to add another whine to the situation, with the snow that we have here it is very messy after each use. I know this is NOT a good thing to say, but I'm so surprised because 'all of the other dogs' jump into their respective cars, and their doggy parents don't have to make a big production of them getting into the car. (Please note, I'm being sarcastic)

But bottom line, I agree that I need to accommodate him and a step/ramp is a very good option and a life skill for him to have.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Michelle said:


> (...) I think he just doesn't know how to jump into the car...(...).


I wonder if teaching the dog to jump elsewhere (clearing obstacles, getting on boxes) could help you and OP. Some Poos are naturals when it comes to limb awareness and jumping, some need help more or less.

Judging from what I've read, rear end awareness seems to be the crux of the problem for many dogs out there. Beginner exercises would include stuff like climbing on top of a low pedestal and having all four feet on it, with smaller and smaller pedestals over time; backing up, later backing the hind feet onto a low pedestal, later taller; trotting over ground poles (spacing must be appropriate for the individual's stride) etc.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

peccan said:


> I wonder if teaching the dog to jump elsewhere (clearing obstacles, getting on boxes) could help you and OP. Some Poos are naturals when it comes to limb awareness and jumping, some need help more or less.
> 
> Judging from what I've read, rear end awareness seems to be the crux of the problem for many dogs out there. Beginner exercises would include stuff like climbing on top of a low pedestal and having all four feet on it, with smaller and smaller pedestals over time; backing up, later backing the hind feet onto a low pedestal, later taller; trotting over ground poles (spacing must be appropriate for the individual's stride) etc.


Thank you. Excellent points. Coordination exercises are something that I need to add to his curriculum. By the way, Sulo, is simply the cutest pooch I have ever seen.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd like to know how to STOP a poodle jumping. LOL


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

We have an Suv type vehicle and Chanter has not and will not jump into the car from the back. I have no idea why. He happily jumps into the car from the side door with the seat flipped down, he gets right into the back and goes to sleep.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> We have an Suv type vehicle and Chanter has not and will not jump into the car from the back. I have no idea why. He happily jumps into the car from the side door with the seat flipped down, he gets right into the back and goes to sleep.


Thanks for sharing your experience. It is so confusing isn't it? Something tells them one way is OK - but that other entrance is not. Would love to know what influences their assessment of the situations.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I tend to think that poodles, who are well reputed to be great jumpers, and who are reluctant to jump, either have pain problems or have jumped at some stage and hurt themselves. Like "I'm not doing that again, it hurts!" When grace was "puppy Gracie"
I found it impossible to stop her "pronging" up 4-5 feet and jumping higher and longer than any other dog I have known. She literally "jumped for joy" and still does.
Eric.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I call dogs that keep jumping up in the air a lot "pogo dogs" as in pogo sticks. I call my dog Neeka a pogo dog all the time.

:bounce:


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> I tend to think that poodles, who are well reputed to be great jumpers, and who are reluctant to jump, either have pain problems or have jumped at some stage and hurt themselves. Like "I'm not doing that again, it hurts!" When grace was "puppy Gracie"
> I found it impossible to stop her "pronging" up 4-5 feet and jumping higher and longer than any other dog I have known. She literally "jumped for joy" and still does.
> Eric.


Mr. Juneau does have a regular check-up scheduled in a few weeks. I'll be sure to have her give him a thorough exam. I agree that I must explore all possibilities as to why he would be hesitant. 

I did fail to mention that he very willingly and of his own choice jumps onto the bed, couch etc. But I cannot consider that an apples to apples comparison as both are lower than the car.

Thank you again for your insights.


----------

